# Film ruckelt auf 2. Bildschirm



## Steveline (10. Januar 2014)

Hallo, ich habe ein sehr nerviges Problem: Sobald ich DVDs, Blurays oder Filmdateien auf meinem Rechner(AMD FX8350, GTX550Ti) abspiele und auf den 2.Monitor, ein Samsung UE37ES6300 ziehe, fangen die Videos an zu ruckeln, besonders bei schnellen Bewegungen. Auf meinem Primären Monitor läuft alles einwandfrei. Der Primäre hängt per VGA an der Grafikkarte, der Fernseher am HDMI Ausgang. Verwende ich nur den Fernseher als einzigen Monitor funktioniert alles einwandfrei.
Kann mir irgendjemand helfen? Ich will nicht jedesmal, wenn ich einen Film anschaue meinen Monitor abstecken, nur damit alles rund läuft.

Schonmal Danke für die Hilfe

MfG Steveline


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Januar 2014)

Was hast du denn für eine Bildwiederholrate eingestellt?

Und was ist das für ein Kabel?  Die allerersten HDMI-Standards hatten noch eine etwas knappe Übertragungsrate ...


----------



## Steveline (10. Januar 2014)

Die Bildwiederholrate dürfte bei 60Hz liegen.
Allerdings liegt sie das auch, wenn ich nur den Fernseher als Monitor verwende, wobei alles ganz normal, ruckelfrei läuft.
Aus dem Grund sollte es doch eigentlich auch nicht am HDMI Kabel liegen oder?


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Januar 2014)

Hm da hast du Recht. 

Eigentlich dürfte die 550Ti aber auch nicht ins Schwitzen kommen wenn sie zwei FullHD-Bildschirme antreiben soll  

Kannst du vielleicht mal die FPS messen? Bei FRAPS oder beim Afterburner konnte man die Erkennung doch so einstellen, dass das auch bei Filmwiedergaben gemessen wurde ...  

Dann wüssten wir, ob es wirklich irgendwo am Bildschirm liegt, oder ob das Problem im PC entsteht.


----------



## Steveline (10. Januar 2014)

Ich werde morgen mal die Frames messen.
Melde mich dann mit ihnen!


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Januar 2014)

Ok mach das  

Darfst aber ruhig beim "du" bleiben


----------



## Steveline (11. Januar 2014)

Das war auf die Frames bezogen 
Die Frames betragen bei DVD und Bluray auf beiden Monitoren 25fps.
Trotzdem ruckelt es auf dem Sekundären.


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Januar 2014)

Welches OS hast du eigentlich?  Man liest im Internet öfters, dass Windows 8 dieses Problem erzeugt ...  

Eine Lösung finde ich gerade aber nicht


----------



## Steveline (11. Januar 2014)

Hab Windows 7.


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Januar 2014)

Oh man  

Etwas verzweifelt, aber hast du schonmal versucht, dem Prozess des Videoplayers eine höhere Priorität zuzuordnen?


----------



## Steveline (12. Januar 2014)

Das bringt ebenfalls keine Besserung. Hab auch mal verschiedene Grafiktreiber durchprobiert, alles ohne Erfolg.


----------

